# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Ocellaris com comportamento estranho

## Nuno Cruz

Boas noites,

venho pedir a vossa ajuda no sentido de tentar perceber se algo está mal com o ocellaris  e o que devo fazer. Então é assim:

Tenho-o à duas semanas e sempre foi muito activo e sempre a "descascar" no outro ocellaris sem que este retribua a gentileza   :HaEbouriffe:  , mas de à dois dias para cá tem estado quase parado entre as rochas só saindo exporadicamente.

A mudança de comportamento deu-se quando adicionei rocha viva e como "brinde" uma anemona heteractis sabae que ele já adoptou.

Ambos os ocellaris partilham a mesma anemona, mantendo o outro um comportamento normal.

O peixe está a comer e só apresente talvez um sintoma como tento mostrar nas fotos ( parecem uns pequenos altos na cabeça):





Valores da água:
PH:8.1
Nitratos:5
Nitritos:0.1
CAlcio:520
KH:7

Todos os corais e um lysmata estão bem, apenas de notar a morte de um ermita.

Conto convosco para perceber se existe algum problema com o "peixito"   :Admirado:  

Obrigado

----------


## Didos Farm

A adição de nova rocha pode estar a provocar alguma instabilidade.

Mas pergunto o seguinte o Kh que indica é de 7º alemães correcto?

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Sim, são 7 alemães.

Os testes efectuados foram realizados um dia após adição de rocha.

Quanto ás marcas perto da cabeça, dá para perceberse algo de anormal?


Obrigado

----------


## Didos Farm

Podem ser várias coisas, no entanto eu acho que deveria tentar subir ligeiramente o KH e o PH por consequência, pois podem estar a acontecer quebras de PH de noite.

Seria importante saber qual o teor de Magnésio, pois caso este esteja baixo o Ph tem mais tendência a manter-se baixo.

O peixe não apresenta um ligeiro veludo no resto do corpo?

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Até ao momento ainda não apresenta

O estranho é que assim que a luz se desligou o peixe ficou mais activo e foi para a anemona. 

Quanto ao ph, vou comecar a deixar a luz da sump ligada durante a noite para tentar minimizar as quebras de ph.

Quanto ao magnésio ainda não tenho o teste.

obrigado

----------


## Didos Farm

Para garantir uma maior estabilidade de Ph basta manter os valores de Calcio a 400 A 450MG/L, Magnésio na ordem de 1300mg/l e na minha opinião o Kh na ordem dos 8º estaria melhor para esse aquário.

Com estes valores o PH iria estar entre 8,2 e 8,4 na minha opinião valor um pouco menos arriscado.

De qualquer forma observe o animal e se amanhã não apresentar melhoria talvez um banho em água doce possa ajudar, mas aí teria de ter água já se cloro e equilibrada em termos de temperatura.

Parece-me muito radical, já agora qual é a salinidade?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Ha quanto tempo o aquario esta estabelecido ? O fato de registrardes nitrito esta me indicando que possivelmente a RV que adicionaste talvez nao estivess completamente curada. Ademais note que o Calcio esta alto e alkalinidade esta um pouco baixo. Sera que tens notado alguma agressividade de seu companheiro/a ? Sera que ambos sao juvenil ou e um maior do que o outro ? Sera que forem adicionados ao mesmo tempo ?

----------


## Nuno Cruz

> Parece-me muito radical, já agora qual é a salinidade?


A densidade mantenho nos 1.024 e hoje ele está mais activo embora pareça que apareceram uns pontinho brancos entre os olhos.




> Ha quanto tempo o aquario esta estabelecido ?


O aquario tem cerca de 3 meses e sempre tive estes valores de nitritos/nitratos




> Sera que tens notado alguma agressividade de seu companheiro/a ? Sera que ambos sao juvenil ou e um maior do que o outro ? Sera que forem adicionados ao mesmo tempo ?


O que está possivelmente doente foi adicionado primeiro e é o de menor tamanho e sempre foi agressivo para o segundo a ser metido no aquario mas nunca ao ponto de ferir (apenas o mantinha nos cantos do aquario)

Agora estão os dois a darem-se bem, mas parece que passou este a ser o submisso pois já não ataca e perdeu o lugar no centro da anemona, que era pretendido pelos dois.


Ontem dei a mistela do alho, limão e artemia, ele comeu pouco mas nao estava muitos entusiasmado com a comida como é costume pois ele vinha logo buscar o comer à mão e desta ultima vez quase não mostrou interesse pela comida.

Devo manter o alimento com o alho? ou intervir de outra forma (não gostava de ter que o colocar em água doce)?

Deixei de tentar aumentar o KH pois comecei adicionar um kh buffer e coincidencia ou não as zoanthus deixaram de abrir, deixei de adicionar e passado 2 dias abriram. 

1abraço

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Mais uma coisa, ele hoje tem agarrado este fio branco:



Ajuda a perceber o que se passa?

1abraço

----------


## Fernando Marques

Olá Nuno,

O meu também apareceu com um fio branco-transparente como esse e, infelizmente, morreu no dia seguinte....   :Icon Cry:  

A única coisa que me vem à cabeça é o Ictio fazendo comparação com a água doce. Em água doce o Ictico manisfesta-se com pontos brancos e por vezes os meus escalares ficavam com estes fios nas caudas.

Sempre ouvi dizer que o equivalente ao Ictio em água salgada é muito mais mortífero...

Será que é assim ? Deixo também esta dúvida no ar para os mais experientes darem dicas.

Abraços,

Fernando

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

oi Nuno

estive a ver o post com mais atenção...
..para mim limita-se a ser uma "guerra" entre eles motivada pela alteração do layout...
..os sintomas que apareceram podem ser só devido ao stress e nada mais...

...quanto ao fiozinho... pode ser só resultado de uma "digestão" mal feita.....devido a essa "mistela" a que não estava habituado.

..nada mais...

...o melhor será aguardar ... e não tentar fazer de "Deus" nesse microcosmos....

Um abraço,
Ricardo

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva 
O teu palhaço está com flagelados intestinais ( do tipo hexamita). Sim, não são só os ciclideos de água doce que têm flagelados intestinais. Se o peixe comer krill mistura 4 comprimidos de flagyl desfeitos em água com um blister de 100 gr , torna a congelar e dá durante 7 dias. Se não comer , isola o peixe e trata com 1 comp por 40 litros de água por dia durante 3 dias.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Vera Pedro

Obrigado a todos pelos vossos comentários.

Ele hoje já mostrou mais apetite, se ele não tiver nenhuma recaida vou deixar andar se continuar com o fio branco vou seguir o conselho do Rui.

Agora umas perguntas quanto ao medicamento.

Posso tipo usar apenas 1 comprimido para 25 gramas de comida e posso misturar com artémia?

Isto porque 100gr dariam para meses de alimentação para os meus unicos peixes e a comida que elas mais comem é artémia.

Obrigado
Nuno Cruz

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Claro que podes usar para 25 gr. Podes misturar na artemia. Mas não deves usar só artemia. E se a usares deve ser enriquecida com spirulina ou com acidos gordos. A mysis é um alimento muito mais rico que a artemia, por exemplo . Deves também alternar com flocos( compra as embalagens mais pequenas) e com algas marinhas.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Didos Farm

Pelo apareçimento do fio no anus concordõ com tudo o que o Rui Ferreira disse, e obviamente que tudo isso foi também provocado por stress derivado á picardia que ambos os palhaços tiveram no momento da alteração do layout.

Os niveis de nitritos e Nitratos podem estar a demonstrar uma falta de calma/paciencia na montagem do teu aqua, e nesse sentido aconcelho durante algum tempo a apenas descontrair e dár algum tempo ao aqua antes de colocar seja o animal ou qualquer outra alteração no layout que possa provocar instabilidades quer a nivel de stress quer a nivel de aumento de matéria a decompôr.

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Boas,

neste momento o ocellaris já está com um bom comportamento e não vejo o fio de fezes à dois dias   :SbOk:  . Assim quero agradecer a vossa ajuda   :SbOk5:  .

Admito que acabei por nao intervir (a não ser com o alho) pois no dia em que já tinha a mistela do comprimido com a comida preparada o palhaço estava a ficar já mais activo e decidi suspender o medicamento.




> Os niveis de nitritos e Nitratos podem estar a demonstrar uma falta de calma/paciencia na montagem do teu aqua, e nesse sentido aconcelho durante algum tempo a apenas descontrair e dár algum tempo ao aqua antes de colocar seja o animal .


Não estou a pensar em colocar mais nada no aquario nos proximos tempos pois as minhas seguintes escolhas já precisam de um aquario mais maturado.

1abraço

----------


## ZOOCENTER

Tenha especial atenção aos olhos do ocellaris, veja se ele tem os olhos um pouco inchados...melhor dizendo saídos um pouco para fora.
Normalmente com os sintomas que demosntrou trata-se de parasitas internos, mas confira se realçmente ele teve ou tem os olhos muito salientes.

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Boas,

Os olhos parecem-me bem, e nunca reparei em nehuma alterações.

Ele hoje continua bem com bom apetite, será que mesmo assim deveria lhe dar o comprimido? ou estando ele melhor não vale a pena?

1abraço

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Boas,

venho então relatar os acontecimentos, que infelizmente não acabaram da melhor maneira   :Icon Cry:  

O ocellaris em questão aparentemente tinha recuperado tanto na aparencia geral como no seu comportamento, até que à cerca de duas semanas tinha reparado que ambos os ocellaris apesar de estarem a comer ambos estavam magros na zona superior e que aquele que ate à data não tinha apresentado qualquer sintoma estava com o fio de fezes branco.

Comecei a dar o tal flagil, um deles recuperou bem, engordando a olhos vistos enquanto o outro mesmo comendo nunca engordou e acabou por morrer ontem (talvez até tenha sido o ermita que o consegui caçar, pois ele não nadava muito e de manha o ermita estava a come-lo).  :Icon Cry:  

Se a doença não se manifestar mais nos restantes habitantes (ocellaris e Ecsenius) qual o tempo minimo aconcelhado para voltar a colocar outro habitante?

1abraço

----------


## Didos Farm

Boas Nuno,

Tal como vários membros disseram e bem veio a comprovar-se que o teu Palhaço tinha Hexamita, a lição a tirar é que em caso de suspeita devemos de fazer a desparasitação quanto antes.

Quanto a novos habitantes, a pressa em nada ajuda, e eu aconcelho a ter calma e ter a certeza de que todos os animais estão bem estabilizados antes de adicionar mais um habitante. Não existe minimos nem máximos, deves sim de observar os animais que tens e determinar se já estão estáveis e qual o novo habitante que não afectaria essa mesma estabilidade.

Boa Sorte!  :SbOk5:

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Oi Mario,

infelizmente tens razão   :Icon Cry:  no que diz respeito a desparasitar o mais rapido possivel. Não o fiz na altura por ver melhoras significativas e deixar de ver os sintomas.

Quanto a novos habitantes estava a pensar deixar passar um mês desde que durante este periodo de tempo não voltal a ver qualquer sintoma estranho.

Será o suficiente este periodo?

Obrigado,

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Nuno

Existe teorias de que antes do palhaço fazer uma perfeita simbiose com a anemona tem que ser "picado" por ela para desenvolver imunidade. Não será isso que conteceu ao teu palhaço e que o deixou por uns tempos mais debilitado ? 

Pode ter acontecido isso, mas esta espécie está preparada da reagir positivamente. Se assim for dentro em breve ele vai concerteza adoptar essa anemona.

----------


## George Gouveia

Nuno ,
nos testes que fizeste só há uma coisa mal , não fizeste a amónia que em virtude de teres colocado rocha viva ,é a primeira coisa a aparecer .só depois é que aparece os nitritos .claro nem sempre é assim mas pelo menos na minha experiencia .
mas como a amónia é mais toxico eu faria sempre o teste da amónia .

também disseste que porque parecia que estávam melhores suspendeste o remédio . nunca faças isso em qualquer tratamento porque podem -- os parasitas ou bact . --ganhar resistencia ou os peixes podem ficar sensíveis ao medicamento .acaba sempre o tratamento .primeiro vê bem se deves tratar e depois fá-lo até ao fim .vê também a amónia todos os dias porque pode subir se o que usares afectar o filtro .

quanto ao flagyl eu não o usava ,preferia comprar ou metranidazol ou aquazole - que é mesmo + sais -- porque nunca tem os  mesmos efeitos .

o flagyl foi feito para aguentar com os ácidos do estomago - por isso ser comprimido duro --  se olhares para os nossos comprimidos verás que uns são duros ,outros capsulas gelatinosa e outros injectáveis .isso se deve á absorção que deve ser ou no estomago ,intestinos ou não pode aguentar os ácidos dos estomago -- o injectável também é para ser mais rápido a absorção .ao serem feitos já estam a contar com isso .é o mesmo ingrediente basico mas tratados diferentes .

eu tinha um remédio da mardel -- maracyn -- que é neomicina -- começei o tratamento a um peixe com ele mas como tinha esgotado foi há farmácia e comprei comprimidos equivalentes mas os resultados não foram iguais .cada coisa é feita para o que é .

não sei se fica mais barato mas como esse tratamento não é para ser feito todos os dias do ano - só um vez enquanto os peixes estão doentes --- para mim não valia a pena .mais vale ter a certeza absoluta--relativamente falando   :Admirado:  -- do que ficar lá qualquer coisa para reinfectar .

se comprares os remédios da Seachem cuidado com a embalagem e vê bem se o produto está bom .essas embalagems de 5 ou 10 gr .não me convensem pois deixam entrar humidade e não são selados .

Julio , 
quanto ao "picar"da anémona ,o que se passa é que o palhaço ao fazer várias investidas na anémona transfer a mucosidade da anémona para a pele .se repararem ele usa sempre primeiro a cauda .a imunidade é adquirida e não nata .se o palhaço estiver muito tempo longe ele perde essa imunidade e pode ser comida como outro peixe qualquer .

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Nuno, lamento o sucedido mas sem tratamento é o que normalmente aconteçe aos palhaços debilitados infestados por Hexamita. Eu fiz-te o diagnostico a tempo ainda e disse-te o tratamento. Infelizmente as melhoras aparentes fizeram-te pensar que já não valia a pena o tratamento, mas ele funciona precisamente quando o peixe ainda come. 75 a 85 % dos palhaços selvagens são portadores de Hexamita. Muitos não são afectados , isto é não estão clinicamente doentes, porque o eu sistema imunitario está forte e mantem a população ede hexamita no intestino controlada e baixa. no entanto noutros com o stress do transporte as defesas baixam e o Hexamita muiltiplica-se . Quando aparecem as fezes em fita brancas é sinsl que o peixe esta seriamente doente e deves tratar o mais cedo possivel. Em bora possa ser usado na água num aquario hospital a eficácia na comida ,do metronidazol, é muito maior.
O principio activo do flagyl é o metronidazol. Eu já usei flagyl para desparasitar palhaços muitas vezes sem quaisquer problemas e sempre eficazmente.
Os pricipios activos são admnistrados por via oral , por via topica, por via injectavel ou paraenteral. Por via oral podem ser em xarope ou em comprimidos ou em capsulas . O facto de reunir o principio activo numa capasula ou num comprimido não tem necessariamente a ver com protecção ao ácido do estomago, porque nem todos os comprimidos são sensíveis a pH 4,5. Tem a ver com dar corpo ao principio activo ou transforma-lo numa forma que possa ser tomado duma forma agradavel( caso dos xaropes )e comoda ( é mais facil tomar um comp. ou caps. do que ingerir uma colher de pó). às vezes as quantidades de principio activo são tão pequenas que têm que juntar um excipiente par dar corpo ,se não tomariamos um pó com a ajuda de uma lupa . No caso do flagyl é um comprimido revestido para protecção do ácido do estomago, mas claro que o podemos usar nos aquários porque geralmente não mantemos os nosos aquario a pH 4,5  :SbSourire:  . Curiosamente tambem podemos usar o metronidazol injectavel na água e eu já usei em Discus ,tem um problemazito ,é muito caro e só os médicos conseguem arranjar porque a embalagem hospitalar. Portanto meus amigos podem usar á vontade o Flagyl bem como o metronidazol da seachem ou o octozin da waterlife ou todos os outros que contiverem metronidazol ou como às vezes aparece 5-nitro-imidazol. Como estamos todos preocupados com os preços comparativos porque há produtos muitooooooooo mais baratos que outros ,neste caso vale a pena comparar com o flagyl da farmácia ,para não serem enganados  "que eles andem aí"  :JmdFou2:  . É claro que não estamos a falar de uma diferença de preço significativa se usarmos apenas para tratar um peixe.

Quanto às relações entre as anémonas e peixe palhaço. ainda hoje é um mistério e existem várias teorias agrupadas em duas correntes : 
 A comportamental ( camuflagem )e a bioquimica  ( muco inerte, muco espesso, muco adptado e protecção inata). 
A- camuflagem - o peixe roça-se na anemona adquirindo parte do seu muco que contém uma substançia imunizante que passa a conferir resistençia às picadas.è a mais antiga mas tem duas falhas : 1- par o peixe adquirir esse muco tem qu se assoiar com a anemona, e isso significa que já tem que ter alguma potecção. 2 - a duração da capacidade de inibição desse muco em relação aos nematocistos é efemera.
B- Muco inerte - o peixe teia uma camada de muco protectora à partida . Mas provou-se que um peixe adaptado a determinada anemona precisa de 4 dias par se habituar a outra anemona o que deita baixo esta hipotese
C- Muco espesso - o muco parcialmente protector tornava-se mais espesso quando o peixe entrava na anemona.. Mas também aqui se verificou que a espessura do muco era igual em peixes sem anemona como naqueles acimatizados numa anemona.
D - muco " á la carte" - o muco tornarva-se insensivel á descarga dos nematocistos parando de sintetizar as subtancias que estimulavam as descargas
E- protecção inata- nascem com uma protecção que esta activa a partir das 12 a 24 horas de vida ( hipotese mais recente 1989 )

No entanto, a teoria mais recente aposta numa mistura de várias teorias conforme as espécies em questão . As especies menos hospedeiro -especifucas como por exemplo o clarkii que adopta varias anemonas a camuflagem pode ter um papael importante , nas mais especificas como o Premnas a hipotese bioquimica surge como a mais lógica.

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá

Na realidade pelo que tenho lido a relação anemona/palhaço ainda é uma relação pouco conhecida cientificamente. Inclusivé é discutivel se é uma simbiose perfeita ou uma simbiose parasitiaca (penso que é assim que se chama :Admirado:  )

Eu sempre tive um Premnas desde pequenino que cresceu no meu aquario sem nunca ter visto uma anemona e ao fim de 2 anos de idade (comigo) introduzi uma Quadricolor no meu aquario. Em menos de 15 minutos o Premnas estava completamente "drogado". 

Entrava dentro dela, e esfregava-se que nem um louco, inclusivé de barriga para o ar :KnSourire28: . Penso que tem muito a ver tambem com a espécie da anemona e a agressividade dos nematocistos. Neste caso, a anemona do Nuno, a heteractis não é uma das menos "agressivas", daí o ter levantado a hipótese de o palhaço se ter resentido.

Não deixa de ser curioso, podermos observar as passagens razantes que os palhaços fazem ás anemonas, apenas lhes tocando muito superficialmente das primeiras vezes que tomam contacto com elas, para lentamente adquirirem a imunidade contra os nematocistos.

O que parece ser certo é que o ADN de cada palhaço parece ter uma programação especifica para uma convivência com uma anemona, e mais cedo ou mais tarde se os colocarmos juntos a simbiose vai-se realizar.

Quanto ao Flagyl. Na realidade trata-se de metronidazol (nome do principio activo) e se bem que não me considere bem habilitado a discutir o assunto, quer me parecer que é como estarmos a falar de Kalkwasser de uma qualquer marca e Hiroxido de cálcio vendio na farmácia. O mesmo se passa com qualquer medicamento de marca e os genéricos concorrentes. O que é certo é que é o mesmo principio activo, uns com pós de vitaminas outros o principio activo apenas básico. Se esses elementos "extra" justificam a compra de um produto de marca não tenho suficientes conhecimentos para o afirmar. Os médicos dizem que os genéricos não prestam, mas, esses sabemos nós por que  :KnSourire28:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Juca
Mais uma vez não generalizemos , porque de facto há genéricos de pior qualidade , até como há medicamentos de pior qualidade. Isto é assim nos medicamentso com com os aparelhos de electronica e os materiais de construção.Tem a ver com o controle de qualidade que o laboratorio faz e com os excipientes que usa . O dossier de aprovação de um genérico não é tão exigente como o do medicamento original quando o laboratorio fez a investigação e a descorberta da molecula. Os testes que tem que fazer até o produto ser lançado no mercado são exaustivos o que já não é necessario com o generico. No entanto, os genericos produzidos por laboratorios de referençia são excelentes , tão bons como o medicamento original. Nem todos os medicos viajam de férias à conta dos laboratorios. Existem muito mais medicos honestos do que aqueles que aceitam ser " comprados pelos laboratorios". 
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Boas Rui,

realmente pensei estar a fazer bem não sujeitar o aquario ao flagil já que parecia estar tudo bem (erro a não ser repetido  :Icon Cry:  )

Na segunda manifestação do parasita que aconteceu desta vez com os dois palhaços, já não pensei duas vezes, tanto usei o flagil na comida como diluido na água. Não reparei que tenha afectado qualquer invertebrado ou coral.

Quanto á anemona, ele já tinha tido contacto com a anemona á mais tempo, não parece ter sido a causa.

1 abraço e obrigado

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Nuno
O flagyl não afecta os coarais , nem afecta as bacterias nitrificantes, mas afecta as bacterias desnitrificantes ( anaerobias ) e todos os protozoarios uteis que existam. Claro que nem tu nem ninguem pode observar esses efeitso nocivos e eles podem até não ter um impacto significativo aparente no aquário mas não são inocuos. Num aquario de recife a regra é não colocar nenhum medicamento na água, apenas na comida e desde que seja seguro.
Os chamados medicamentos reefsafe que afirmam combater o ictio ,por exemplo,sem danificar os corais, são à base de concentrações muito baixas de formalina e de verde malaquite ou acriflavina. As concentrações são tão baixas que de facto não fazem mal aos corais, mas também não fazem nada ao Cryptocarium. Na realidade quando o aquariofilista os usa e os peixes melhoram devia lembra-se que se não fizesse nada também os peixes melhorariam adquirindo imunidade natural como é o curso normal . Os mais fracos morrem e os outros sobrevivem . E esses medicamentos não são reefsafe porque matam bacterias, alguns protoizoarios uteis e alguma da meiofauna. Nós não vemos mas acontece.Não existem medicamentso reefsafe. as bacterias ,os vermes os protozoarios as algas etc também fazem parte do reef e desenpenham o seu papel no equilibrio do micro ecossistema do nosso aquario.Tratamentos na água é no aquario hospital/quarentena.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Didos Farm

Boas,

Concordo com tudo o que o Rui disse e possa ainda acrescentar.

O Flagyl, é um medicamento utilizado na medicina humana, por todo do tipo de médicos, mas curiosamente o mais usual é por Dentistas (em comprimido) e por Ginecologistas (habitualmente em ovulos vaginais), o medicamento actua principalmente matando as bactérias anaérobias que existam numa possivel infecção por forma a esta não evoluir para um consumo do próprio tecido humano. E nesse sentido qualquer antibiótico possa fazer melhor efeito pois as bactérias ou outros parasitas não conseguem evoluir e assim destruir a área em questão ou mesmo alastrar para outras áreas.

Nesse sentido o Flagyl nunca deveria ser utilizado na água e principalmente num Salgado, pois estaremos a destruir todo o interior das nossas rochas vivas (bactérias Anaérobias) e apesar de não as vermos elas são bem caras, e importantes no nosso ecossistema.

Existe mais uma confusão por parte de muitos aquariofilos que se negam a utilizar "quimicos" no aquário, note-se que o Flagyl(metronidazole, Parazinquantel, Verde Malquite, Cloranfenicol, Tetraciclina, Azul Metileno, Formoldeido, Nifurpirinol, etc....., são tudo substâncias quimicas que não devem ser administradas no aquário principal, mas sim num banho ou aquário hospital, ou talvez na maioria das vezes e como o Rui disse simplesmente deixando os animais sem stress ou descobrindo as fontes do mesmo, pudessem salvar os animais sem problemas.
Existem outros quimicos que deveriamos de utilizar no aquário, pois servem apenas para repôr niveis consumidos pelos animais e/ou vegetais:
Calcio, Carbonatos, Magnésio, Ferro, Potássio, Iodo, Estrôncio, Vitaminas, etc.... Uns mais importantes que os outros, mas todos necessários, não em excesso mas nos niveis correctos.

Quanto aos tratamentos sem duvida que os efectuados pela comida são os ideais, por todas as razões já anteriormente referidas.

 :SbOk5:

----------


## George Gouveia

_o que vou dizer diz respeito ao ick attack pois é o unico que conheço ._ 

acho que foram feitas afirmações ou por erro de tradução ou interpretação .




> Os chamados medicamentos reefsafe que afirmam combater o ictio ,por exemplo,sem danificar os corais, são à base de concentrações muito baixas de formalina e de verde malaquite ou acriflavina ou de ervas milagrosas mas das quais nunca dizem o nome.


o ick attack não tem nem formalina ou verde malaquite ou acriflavina . 
quanto a ervas milagrosas ,diz que é uma mistura de ervas e diz qual o composto principal .





> As concentrações são tão baixas que de facto não fazem mal aos corais, mas também não fazem nada ao Cryptocarium. Na realidade quando o aquariofilista os usa e os peixes melhoram devia lembra-se que se não fizesse nada também os peixes melhorariam adquirindo imunidade natural como é o curso normal . Os mais fracos morrem e os outros sobrevivem .


é verdade que se estiver no começo da doença ou o ataque for muito fraco ,pode recuperar mas até hoje ainda não vi nenhum peixe carregado de ick ou Cryptocarium salvar-se sem tratamento .
num aquário ou se trata o crypto .ou ick ou podemos dizer adeus a tudo .
se fosse no mar ou rios é outra coisa .




> E esses medicamentos não são reefsafe porque matam bacterias, alguns protoizoarios uteis e alguma da meiofauna. Nós não vemos mas acontece.Não existem medicamentso reefsafe. as bacterias ,os vermes os protozoarios as algas etc também fazem parte do reef e desenpenham o seu papel no equilibrio do micro ecossistema do nosso aquario.Tratamentos na água é no aquario hospital/quarentena
> Reef safe medications


é verdade que não há nada 100 % seguro mas apesar dos antibióticos matar a fauna intestinal nunca vi nenhum médico recusar de dá-los quando necessários .

quando se diz reef safe refere-se aos corais ,plantas e vida superior .
quanto aos proto. bact .etc .devido ao grande poder de regeneração -- multiplicação -- o efeito negativo pode-se considerar nulo .

na minha experiencia ou o peixe é grande ou estána fase muito primária da doença, se o mudarmos quase de certeza que vai morrer .mais ,se tem cryto ou ick se não fizer o tratamento ao aquário mais tarde ou mais cedo vai ter o mesmo problema .




> Despite the product claims of various manufacturers, I have not seen any of the so-called reef safe medication work with consistency for the treatment of Cryptocaryon irritans.


Burgee afirma alguns produtos não todos .e não viu foi consistencia nos resultados dos tratamento não diz que não resultam .




> When these treatments do appear to work it may be a matter of misdiagnosis or the fish's own defenses developing partial or full immunity (Burgess, 1992).


ele afirma que *pode ser* devido ao sistema imunitário .
não tem a certeza só pensa que é como ele diz .não fez experiencias nenhuma .




> It is also questionable as to just how safe these treatments are for invertebrates, including those invertebrates that are photosynthetic. In my opinion, using "reef safe" medications can be a waste of precious time when fish are gravely ill.


ele diz que pode ser mas não afirma ,é a opinião dele há 12 anos atrás , pois não fez qualquer experiencia .





> A chemical treatment that is safe, effective and can be used with food fish is still awaited (Colorni & Burgess, 1997).


in: News from the Warfront with Cryptocaryon irritans
Part Four of Five www.advancedaquarist.com

Colorni & Burgess dizem que não há nenhum tratamento para peixes para consumo humano .há muitos tratamentos para aquário que resultam mas ou por motivos judiciais ou humanos ,não são usados em aquacultura de peixes para alimentação .

tenho um amigo -- muito conhecido no meio -- que tive de usar ick attack .parou o tratamento antes do tempo e passados uma semana reparou que os peixes estavam outravez atacados de crypto .e ainda mais carregados. começou a fazer o tratamento com a dose duplicada como diz as instruções e só depois conseguiu curá-los .
se isso não é curar então não percebo o que é .

não usamos o alho para doenças cardiacas ? não usamos para os peixes ? ou estamos a deitar dinheiro fora ? há 10 ou 15 anos atrás não seriamos chamados doidos .
não diziam os médicos há 15 anos que a fibra não servia para nada . o que entrava saía e é só .?agora até o instituto de oncologia manda comer muita fibra .

donde vem os remédios se não de plantas ? já sabemos tudo .não há nada para descobrir ?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Depois de mais de 15 dias com os peixes doentes e com a morte de 3 deles até agora, resolvi iniciar um tratamento com OOdinex (que segundo posso verificar é à base de verde malaquite) - daqui a 3 dias colocarei as minhas conclusões...

Devo dizer-Vos que em mais de 10 anos de aquariofilia marinha nunca tinha perdido peixes com doenças e de facto nunca tinha feito qualquer tipo de tratamento - tive peixes infectados que rapidamente recuperavam com uma alimentação cuidada. Sorte? Talvez...!!!  :Admirado:  

Desta vez a coisa foi longe demais e ao perder 3 peixes e mesmo aconselhado a esperar, resolvi tentar a sorte... vamos ver! Tenho pelo menos um relacto de sucesso com este medicamento!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Diogo em relação a esse produto fica o meu relato postado a uns dias no aquariofilia




> O tratamento não resultou. Nas instruçoes do produto eles não (palavra corrigida) referem que se deve desligar o escumador durante o tratamento. 
> Resultado: O escumador estava a retirar todo o tratamento durante o mesmo. 
> 
> Por isso fica a conselho e tambem a minha proxima experiencia.. fazer o tratamento com o escumador desligado.O meu escumador com o tratamento começou a tirar uma lama Verde e em grande quantidade, ou seja, os principios activos deviam estar todos a ser retirados penso eu.


Mais Tarde coloquei um outro post sobre esta matéria:



> Mais tarde com a introdução de um novo peixe (Nigricans), estes parasitas voltaram em grande. Tentei um produto da ESHA (Oodinex) que não (palavra corrigida) prejudica corais e outros invertebrados. 
> Na altura os resultados pareceram-me zero, mas apartir desse momento não (palavra corrigida) voltei a ter qualquer problema com esta doença, mesmo introduzindo novos Peixes ( um veliferum e um hepatus) . 
> não (palavra corrigida) sei se teve alguma coisa a ver, mas até a utilizaçao deste produto, o parasita esteve sempre presente, quer com a entrada de novos peixes, quer nos peixes existentes no aquario. 
> 
> Se foi associado a uma maior maturaçao do aquario ( 2 meses de diferença entre introduçao de novos peixes), á presença de bastantes mais corais, ou ao medicamento , que apesar de não (palavra corrigida) ter resultado no tratamento efectivo, parece-me que resultou como medida preventiva. 
> 
> Como sabes Diogo duvido que exista uma cura milagrosa mas podes tentar várias medidas: 
> - utilizaçao de Sumo de alho (90%)+ sumo de limao (10%) 
> - Estimuladores de apetite 
> ...


Foi um sucesso... agora devido a quê...  :Smile:  poderá ter sido o produto..nao sei
Vais fazer o tratamento com o escumador ligado ou desligado ?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

So existem 3 metodos para eliminar crypto irritans 
Cobre
Hyposalinity
Transfer method

 Todos os outros medicamentos nao vao trabalhar e digo isto com experiencia e embora alguns desses tratamentos dizem reefsafe nao acredito nunca adicione medicamentos num recife.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Tenho o escumador desligado e como não tenho quase corais (relembro que o aquário tem apenas 1 mês) optei por fazer o tratamento - tal como disse, depois tirarei as minhas conclusões!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Roberto
Tiraste-me as palavras da boca. São apenas esses metodos que comprovadada e cientificamente funcionam. Não sou eu e tu que dizemos,claro mas sim quem realmente fez alguam investigação séria sobre o assunto.A formalina e o verde malaquite têm alguam eficácia mas apenas parcial.

Dou-vos um exemplo que me serviu para a vida.Quado eu me tinha acabado de forma e tinha a mania que já sabia muito de dermatologia Veterinária ( é a minha área favorita ),fui ver um congresso de um dos maiores Dermatologistas Europeus. No fim da sua palestra fui-lhe contar sobre um caso que eu tinha tratado com retinoides que eram uns medicamentos " de ponta" na altura . E que tinha feito isto e aquilo com muito sucesso. Ele ouviu-me atentatamente e no fim simplesmente perguntou-me : 
- Perfeito, e tem a certeza qual era a patologia do cão ; fez uma biopsia de pele ou uma cultura?  Já pensou que se não tivesse dado nenhum medicamento ao cão como o fez durante 2 meses ele podia ter recuperado na mesma. O tempo cura muita coisa , especialmente se não soubermos com certeza o que estamos a tratar e se o medicamento que usamos é comprovada e cientificamente eficaz nessa patologia. O sistema imunitario opera milagres.



> acho que foram feitas afirmações ou por erro de tradução ou interpretação


Quanto aos erros de tradução ou de interpretação , embora a lingua inglesa não seja a minha lingua materna acho que me desenrrasco bem , senão vejamos :
Despite the product claims of various manufacturers, I have not seen any of the so-called reef safe medication work with consistency for the treatment of Cryptocaryon irritans
Tradução . Apesar dos meritos reclamados pelos vários fabricantes, nunca vi *nenhum* dos auto-proclamados produtos reef safe funcionarem consistentemente no tratamento do Cryptocaryum.
Ora se nenhum funciona consistentemente são logicamente todos ineficazes. Consistentemente significa que há uma correlação positiva entre o uso dos produtos e a cura . quando não há consistençia significa que as curas só acontecem de vez em quando tal como sucede quando não se utiliza nenhum medicamento. Isto não é uma questão de interfretação é um facto.




> When these treatments do appear to work it may be a matter of misdiagnosis or the fish's own defenses developing partial or full immunity (Burgess, 1992).


Tradução : Quando estes tratamentos *aparentam* funcionar pode ser uma questão de diagnostico incorrecto, ou devido ao desenvolvimento de imunidade parcial ou total.

O que isto significa é que se o medicamento fosse consistente curaria a maioria dos casos e como acontece exactamente o contrario a explicação mais logica é esta . Ele não tem que fazer experiençias para comprovar que o sistema imunitario funciona porque isso já está mais que demontrado nos casos em que os peixes recuperam sem medicação nenhuma . O problema é que como os medicamentos reefsafe não funcionam na maioria dos casos pode-se concluir que não é devido a eles que o peixe se cura. 

Mas se assim não fosse não se gastaria rios de dinheiro a tentar descobrir uma vacina contra o Cryptocaryum , não estariam todos os aquariofilistas a falar sempre da mesmacoisa , não perderiam os importadores e lojas montes de peixes , porque bastaria usar o fantastico e fabuloso IcK attack( nome conveniente  :SbSourire:   ) da Kordon  . Das duas uma ou somos todos estupidos , a começar por mim, e pelo resto dos aquariofilistas a nível mundial, importadores e logistas que continuam a perder peixes com Cryptocarium se não usam cobre, ou Hiposalinidade ou então estamos todso malucos porque gostamos de ver os peixes morrer.




> ainda não vi nenhum peixe carregado de ick ou Cryptocarium salvar-se sem tratamento


 Pois eu carregado também nunca vi, nem sequer com tratamento . Claro que depende da carga  :SbSourire:  




> num aquário ou se trata o crypto .ou ick ou podemos dizer adeus a tudo


 Entaõ eu devo ser um felizardo porque tive Cryptocarium , ou melhor tenho( alguns peixes esporadicamente aprecem com pintas ) e em cerca de 25 peixes perdi 5 que curiosamente eram aqueles mais fracos que mal ou não comiam desde o inicio.E nunca usei nenhum medicamento . E perdi os peixes no inicio do aquario há 4 meses, porque como todos sou um pouco impaciente.
Claro que se fosse Amyloodinium o caso era diferente e provavelmemnte morreriam quase todos.




> é verdade que não há nada 100 % seguro mas apesar dos antibióticos matar a fauna intestinal nunca vi nenhum médico recusar de dá-los quando necessários .


Parece-me uma comparação um pouco descabida  :JmdALEnvers:  





> quando se diz reef safe refere-se aos corais ,plantas e vida superior


 esta é que deve ser a sua interpretação não a minha nem a de vários aquariofilistas que muito prezam os serers pequeninos num aquario de recife






> tenho um amigo -- muito conhecido no meio -- que tive de usar ick attack .parou o tratamento antes do tempo e passados uma semana reparou que os peixes estavam outravez atacados de crypto .e ainda mais carregados. começou a fazer o tratamento com a dose duplicada como diz as instruções e só depois conseguiu curá-los .
> se isso não é curar então não percebo o que é .


muito simples - é o sistema imunitario no seu melhor ; é preciso é dar-lhe tempo.Por isso é que a SIDA acaba por matar apesar de todos os medicamentos

O alho , a fibra oferecem efeito protector não curativo. 





> donde vem os remédios se não de plantas ? já sabemos tudo .não há nada para descobrir ?


Efectivamente a maioria dos medicamentos hoje são de síntese não provem das plantas . Há muito par descobrir , por exemplo, um medicamento que seja consistentemente eficaz contra o Cryptocaryum , que não o cobre. E o ideal é que venha a ser Reefsafe.

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Esqueci-me de um promenor




> o ick attack não tem nem formalina ou verde malaquite ou acriflavina . 
> quanto a ervas milagrosas ,diz que é uma mistura de ervas e diz qual o composto principal .


É verdade dizem que 5% são plantas que contém naftoquinona que é um tipo de vitamina K que intervem na coagulação . Por exemplo os raticidas matam por cumarinicos que são antagonistas da vit K e ela funvcionam como antidoto. Ora que se saiba o Cryptocaryum não produz nenhum anticoagulante antagonista da vitamoina K porque os peixes não morrem de hemorragias internas . Nem sequer a naftoquinona mata o parasita. Daí as ervas serem milagrosas! 
O problema é que em medicina humana os medicamentos passam por estudos rigorosos de eficácia e segurança . Nos peixes ornamentais já não é assim . Aliás nem são considerados medicamentos estes produtos. Deviam estar era na categoria da banha da cobra pela forma como são anunciados.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Tiago Proença

Boas

Pelas iamgens que vi o meu occelaris apresenta o mesmo fio a sair do anus,ou seja parasitas intestinais certo?visto quer trata-lo tenho as seguintes questões:
tenho um aquario com cerca de 36litros,posso po-lo lá para desparasitar?estav a apensar em encher o aquario com água do aquario(que tem somente 52 litros)e água natural(apanhada no cabo raso)e meter um termostato nos 26 graus(como está no aquario)é preciso mais alguma coisa?qual a melhor receita de tratamento para a minha litragem(36 litros)?podem-me dizer mais ou menos o preço do Flagyl?

é de salientar que o peixes so apresenta esse simtoma de fio a sair do anus e tinha umas manchas no corpo que no entanto já não as vejo,em relação ao comportamento está normal,come bem.Há perigo de usar Flagyl por prevenção mesmo que o peixe nao tenha problemas intestinais?

obrigado pela atenção

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> ...tenho um aquario com cerca de 36litros,posso po-lo lá para desparasitar?estav a apensar em encher o aquario com água do aquario(que tem somente 52 litros)e água natural(apanhada no cabo raso)e meter um termostato nos 26 graus(como está no aquario)é preciso mais alguma coisa?qual a melhor receita de tratamento para a minha litragem(36 litros)?...


A melhor maneira de fazer um aqua de quarentena/hospital, é mesmo utilizando a água do aqua principal, mas no teu caso, devido a ter pouca litragem, penso não ser o mais recomendado, por poder provocar um desequilibrio no aqua. Acho que o melhor é mesmo fazer o tratamento através da comida!




> ...podem-me dizer mais ou menos o preço do Flagyl?...


está marcado na caixinha que tenho 2,80, se não aumentou é este o preço! :SbLangue6:  




> é de salientar que o peixes so apresenta esse simtoma de fio a sair do anus e tinha umas manchas no corpo que no entanto já não as vejo,em relação ao comportamento está normal,come bem.Há perigo de usar Flagyl por prevenção mesmo que o peixe nao tenha problemas intestinais?


Penso que não existirá problema nenhum em usar mesmo que o parasita não exista, mas penso que se o peixe está com as "feses"/fio brancas, é sinal de que este existe... :Icon Cry:

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Boas,

não há perigo de usar o fla´gil, mesmo que não haja doença, pois na altura usei-o no aqua princiopal com a comida e todos os peixes comeram da mesma comida.

O unico concelho é fazeres o tratamento o mais rápido possivel, e náo pares no primeiro dia se pensares que já melhorou ou que já está bom.

1abraço

----------

